# Lathe Dust Collection Port



## Fangar (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I was looking into various Dust Collection Hoods / Ports for my new lathe and Dust Collection setup.  I decided that none offered for sale, had quite the position and setup that I wanted.  I made one out of Acrylic that I got from Tap Plastic's scrap bin for $2.50.  I had the scrap wood on hand, so I guess I only paid around 3 bucks for it.  I had fun designing it.





This photo shows the port in place with the shield up.





Shield down.  You can run it either way, but if doing some of the more explosive acrylics, it works pretty well...





This photo shows the 4" collection connector that I turned on the lathe out of MDF. It was a snug fit, but all of the joints were sealed with thick CA.  Epoxy would work too.




Finally, this photo shows the stand.  Sturdy enough.  I can also place a weight on the foot if needed, but it seems to be quite sturdy.

Anyway, thought I would share.  I works great.  Especially for 3 bucks!  I am planning on making another one that will bolt to the same base for larger items.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## mewell (Jul 16, 2006)

<b><u>THREE DOLLARS???!!!</u></b>

Tell you what, I'll give you $9 to make one for me too!![]


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 16, 2006)

Very neat idea, great job.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 16, 2006)

Brilliant idea, when you going into full production?[][][)]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll give you TEN $$[]
Seriously though Fangar, it looks much better than any commercial ones I've seen. With your permission .... another todo on my evergrowing list[]


----------



## kkwall (Jul 16, 2006)

Well Fangar!   This is most impressive, and looking at the photos above, and what I can see of your workshop, it is a good adition to a very tidy and organised workshop.

My garage houses my lathe and tools, and whilst I do make an effort to keep it tidy, it is never in as good shape as your shop.[][]


Perhaps I should try harder.[:I]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice, might I suggest a change? If you changed a couple things on that shield you could make it eaisly adjustable if you used some hand knobs and reversed the bolts so the knobs would be on the outside. That way you can lock it in any position.  Dang, I really need a DC unit in my shop!  []


----------



## Fangar (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all.

The shop is only clean as I have been so busy with other stuff lately.  I hope to mess it up soon![]



> Very nice, might I suggest a change? If you changed a couple things on that shield you could make it eaisly adjustable if you used some hand knobs and reversed the bolts so the knobs would be on the outside. That way you can lock it in any position. Dang, I really need a DC unit in my shop!



The way it is now, there are nuts that cinch the shield down.  It works on friction, and can be placed and will remain in any position.  I used a small amount of thick CA on the screw threads near the nut, so they won't back out unless I use a wrench.  Knobs would be a good idea too.  The shield is so light weight, I am not real sure they are needed though.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great . Any problem with static causing dust to stick to the acrylic ? 3 in hose drawing ? cfm ?     <div align="left"></div id="left">Wayne Richardson


----------



## Dario (Jul 17, 2006)

Yet another great idea and executed very well too!

I had the same in mind but much simplified, using a "Rubbermade" bin LOL...for a stand, I've been eyeing our microphone stand...it is not being used anyway (oops strike that, wife might read this)  LOL

Actually what I am planning on is to mount the port on the lathe bed...I might have to drill a couple of holes near the bottom but clean up will be much easier (less cluter on the floor)...I hope.   It will have to be adjustable but nothing a couple wingnuts can't handle.

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea, James! I was actually looking at modifying a central air floor duct (less than $10 at Lowe's, but still cheaper than buying a port made for a lathe) to accomplish the same thing. But I like the fact that you can see through yours! BTW, I too have an interest in the static question.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1080Wayne_
> <br />Looks great . Any problem with static causing dust to stick to the acrylic ? 3 in hose drawing ? cfm ?     <div align="left"></div id="left">Wayne Richardson



There is a small amount of static with any plastic rig that you run.  I bought a large lathe port that I ended up taking back.  It was 59 dollars and didn't have near the effect of this one.  It had more of a problem for some reason than this one.  Any fine dust that does stick to the plastic (not much if any at all) is still not airborne, or on the floor, so I don't think will be much of an issue.  I would likely use compressed air with the unit running to blast it into the port.  

As for the hose, it is 4" (not 3").  The unit is 2 HP and I only have very short runs.  The CFM seems to be fine.  Likely it would be better with a straight 4" pipe, but the flexible stuff seems to work well and was a little easier to work with.  Unfortunately, I don't have any way to measure it.  I wouold love to find a way to do that.  Eventually, I might change it out. My bandsaw which has two ports to it used to suck 1"x1" pieces of wood off of the table until I ran the hose under it.

If any of you guys have a Tap plastic around, they are great.  The scrap bins always have a ton of plastic sheets for sale by the pound.  The sheets I got were around 18" x 18".  I bought some extra for other projects that I have coming up.  CA glues it like a rock.  I made some templates out of card stock (on my Computer) and traced them onto the plastic.  

Fangar


----------



## buzzb (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Fangar.  I've already gotten a request from Angboy to build one so it looks like two, one apiece are in the works.


----------



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2006)

Great job Fangar!  I'm working on a plan for attaching a dust collector to the tubes of my ShopSmith.  Yours cost almost as little as Russ's ingenious Cardboard Box Lathe Dust Collector.  
If that base gets to be a little wobbly you might try filling a laundry bucket (or cat litter bucket) with sand. Then cut a notch in the lid, make a slot for the post to go through, and then screw the lid around the sides to keep the lid tight. I'm in the process of making a dust collector cannon with the same kind of base.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd be interested in knowing if you looked at the similar unit sold by Rockler and Woodcraft.  Did you alter something from that design and if you did, what did you alter that you thought improved the design.

I like what I see and if I make one I just want to know what you did different.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />I'd be interested in knowing if you looked at the similar unit sold by Rockler and Woodcraft.  Did you alter something from that design and if you did, what did you alter that you thought improved the design.
> 
> I like what I see and if I make one I just want to know what you did different.



Mac,

I had seen the one from Rockler previously.  I made mine a bit more compact.  It makes for a very close fit to the collet chuck that I use to hold my mandrels.  Also the fact that I made it for around 3 dollars out of scrap plastic and scrap wood was nice.  The rockler was 30 dollars with shipping.  Still not bad.  

The only real design change is that mine comes under the madrel a bit too.  This tends to catch some of the more heavy chips that want to fall to the floor.  Not a big deal really.  

Finally, I enjoy making jigs and what not as I can tailor them to fit my needs.    

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice design, no wonder your shop is so clean[]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Fangar ... when you have a chance, could you raise the camera a tad and take a picture of your tool rack for your lathe chisels?  I'm interested in seeing how you have them hanging.  As a matter of fact, I'd be real interested in seeing your whole shop ..... like, if you just stood in the center of your shop and took photos of all 360 degrees.  I'd like to see some of your other jigs and home made stuff.
Thanks!


----------



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Hey Fangar ... when you have a chance, could you raise the camera a tad and take a picture of your tool rack for your lathe chisels?  I'm interested in seeing how you have them hanging.  As a matter of fact, I'd be real interested in seeing your whole shop ..... like, if you just stood in the center of your shop and took photos of all 360 degrees.  I'd like to see some of your other jigs and home made stuff.
> Thanks!



Doc,

I will take some for you tomorrow.

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

Here you go Doc:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16298

Fangar


----------

